# Something in the air last night?



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Last night as I was doing my misting/feeding I stumbled across not one, but TWO of my females in their lay boxes. I was quite eager for both these girls to lay and getting impatient. Both of them are notorious for going beyond the regular 30 day intervals you normally wait for cresties to drop their next clutch and can take as long as two months. However, in the end, their eggs are quite large (and in one case one of the eggs is almost twice the size of the average crestie egg).

This is Big Momma (she weighed in at over 70 grams the other day!) in her lay box last night. (She's a chocolate/red bicolour with amazing crest structure that was bred with a partial pin light orange cream who also has amazing crests. Going for structure here not colour.)









And these are her eggs. Notice how large the one to the right is!









And this is Sumi dug down deep into the dirt! (She's a dark orange tiger who was bred with a darker orange cream, I just thought they'd make nice babies.)









And of course her eggs. Both quite large as well.









Anyway, thanks for looking and sharing in my little bit of excitement!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

wow man that great news









thanks for sharing. the pics are great too. i love it when people get their pets to breed. brings a new meaning and exctment to an already awesome hobby

keep us updated on the babies when they hatch

nice work :nod:


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Thaat's pretty awesome man! Congratulations and good job.

Keep us updated and keep the pics rollin.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks guys.

It's been a bit of a slow season for me so far with the crested geckos. I've got a lot of first time breeders (these girls above are third season though so old pros) and some that just haven't been paired up yet. It has resulted in some bad eggs and just not a big number of eggs in general. Right now I have 15 eggs on the shelf waiting to hatch out with only two having hatched for me last month.

I'm sure I'll get a couple dozen more eggs before this year's over though. By that point I'll be complaining about having too many.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

dude...sweet...haha those geckos are cool looking


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

That is great news Mettle. if you get the crest structure you're looking for are you then going to breed those babies for colour?

I have wanted to breed cresties for so long now. It's about time I actually do it! I may be getting a hold of you sometime to bombard you with questions lol. But in the meantime i'll do my research.

Goodluck with those babes and thanks for sharing!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Awesome, mettle!









Cute little eggs, too!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks again.

Cresties are super easy to breed. Most often it's a matter of just putting them together. Eggs are easy to incubate too. I use some aquatic plant soil in a 16oz deli container with some water for humidity and voila. (You can also use vermiculite, perilite, or even coco fibre or something of the sort. I just like the aps best.) Then you wait anywhere from 60 to 100+ days and voila, babies.









I'm not sure what I'll do with any of the babies or if I'll even keep them. At this point my collection of cresties is about where I want it. There are a few I wouldn't mind adding in the future but I am being extremely discerning on what I do add. I guess if a really nice baby popped out and showed a lot of promise I'd be willing to hold it back and see.

Waiting for eggs to hatch sucks though... But I know sooner or later I'm going to have tons of babies running about haha. So I should be happy with the few that I have for the time being!


----------

